# The Neverwas Haul



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Is it a train? A trolley? A boat? A house? 
No, it is the Neverwas Haul!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Ahhh Burning Man, the last stand of the eccentric artists who know that art can also be fun. When I first saw this I thought Victorian Howl's Moving Castle, one of these years someone will show up with a full size walking replica of the Castle.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Those of us who are old enough to remember the Howdy Doody show may also remember that Howdy traveled in a similarly confusing contraption. It combined the elements of a steam locomotive, an ocean liner, an airliner, and possibly other means of transportation. It has been over 50 years since I saw the thing, but I do remember that the front looked like a steam locomotive, the rear looked like the stern of an ocean liner, and there were wings - and possibly prop engines at about the middle of the contraption.

Fun stuff, David Meashey


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Could it be the Air-O-Doodle. There's also this model of http://www.google.com/imgres?...p;dur=1164 that's probably worth a dollar or two!

Man this makes me feel old!


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

"License and registration, please!"


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Is that Cowboy Bob and Clairabelle 
on the side of the Haul? 

I don't know nuttin and I duz it well.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Mr. Habilis;

That is exactly the conveyance I remember.

Your Neanderthal fellow hobbiest, David Meashey


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

The Air-o-doodle?, wow... H-D's a bit before my time, I grew up on Thunderbirds and the Banana Splits. Here is a better pic, BTW this little piece of plastic was sold at auction 

...for $450.

PS If anyone didnt know what I was referring to above, this is Howl's Moving Castle from the Miyazaki movie;










Its a great movie BTW


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Las Vegas, NV has a motto that "What happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas", (and someone here on MLS extrapolated that to apply to Diamondhead, MS the other day), but I seriously sometimes think that it should apply to nightmares, too.


----------



## djacobsen (Jul 20, 2011)

Love them Steam Punker's....
Some may say they're lost in their Victorian fantasies,
but they're being creative and doing more than just
hanging out on F.B. & Twitless....


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I've been contemplating making a steampunk version of a standard 1890s steam engine, like I don't already have enough other projects that aren't getting done...


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks like an interpretation of the Hut of Baba Yaga.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Complete with music:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZaP...detailpage


----------

